# Falcon Pipes



## stevo192 (Oct 27, 2008)

What do you think about falcon pipes? I quite fancy one and wouldn't mind your opinions on them, having never tried one myself

thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have one. It's a great Flake and Burley smoker. :tu


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have thought about getting one, but I am very fixed in my ways and tend to prefer the traditional briar. Heck it took 2 years of piping to get me to the point where I bothered to buy a cob. LOL


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I just don't care for the look of them. They could be fantastic, but I think they're a world away from a handsome briar.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I just don't care for the look of them. They could be fantastic, but I think they're a world away from a handsome briar.


That's my opinion, too.
But I guess a lot of people like em.


----------



## Smarvy (Nov 4, 2008)

I also don't care for their looks, and that's enough to keep me from bothering with one. A Kirsten on the other hand; I think they are quite striking and much classier looking than the Falcon.


----------



## stevo192 (Oct 27, 2008)

I must admit, the looks did put me off to start with, but I think I am going to bid on one on ebay thats going cheap. I'll let you know how I get on

Steve


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Different strokes. If you like the looks of it, give it a try. They are relatively inexpensive and seem to be perfect for the outdoorsman. I know a guy who is an avid fly fisher and smokes Falcons exclusively while out on the river.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I am curious to see how it smokes. My Dad just sent me three of his pipes he had in the early 70s. They all cleaned up nice and one is a Falcon.

One question I have is do you need to dedicate a certain tobacco like other briars or can you switch up like a meer?

TIA,

Aaron


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

That all depends on the bowl you use. I have a briar bowl and us it just for flake and Burley. Different bowls will allow you to smoke different tobaccos. They do make meer bowls as well.

Again, mine is a great smoker, but to each their own. :tu


----------



## zigaretten (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this one........










"An extra-ordinary pipe, a solid gold Falcon. Hallmarked London 1976 9 carat gold and the makers stamp is Johnson Matthey & Co."

http://www.smokingmetal.co.uk/pipe.php?page=352


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

IDK, I guess I'd would buy one, but I'm to ruff with pipes to buy an two piece bowl. The people I know that have'em love them. p


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

stevo192 said:


> What do you think about falcon pipes? I quite fancy one and wouldn't mind your opinions on them, having never tried one myself
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Steve


I have several and about 8 or 9 bowls for them...I love mine..they're great smokers...especially if you use the little filter rings in the bottom...2 of mine are bent silver and on is the black standard pipe looking type shank & mouthpiece that uses the internal stick style filter...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

figured Instead of make a new one, i'd just bump this one with my questions.

can falcons be smoked multiple bowls at a time, so long as you have a different bowl each smoke?

I.E. if I have 6 different bowls for it, can I smoke 6 bowls in a row if I want?

I'm not a big fan of the look, but wouldn't mind having a pipe I can smoke multiple bowls out of. Granted, a cob does the same thing cheaper, lol, but I was just curious.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I'm not a big fan of the look, but wouldn't mind having a pipe I can smoke multiple bowls out of. Granted, a cob does the same thing cheaper, lol, but I was just curious.


Would kinda be cool to have a pipe kit. "The leather opened to reveal a strange array of metal and wood. The dapper gentlemen worked precisely and with deliberatly until his instrument was assembled." 
like a sniper with a broken down gun.

I love modern and strange things, but the designs on the falcon pipes are not to my liking. these could be soooo much better.


----------

